# CPC With 18+ Year Experience- Wanting Remote



## chelsey71 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am a CPC with nearly 19 years experience in all facets of coding and auditing in practices from Primary Care (Pediatrics, Family Practice, Internal Medicine, Hospitalist) to Specialty Surgery (General, Orthopedic, Hand and Micro-Vascular, ENT, Ophthalmology, Occulo-Plastic, Plastics, Dermatology, Pain Mgmt, Podiatry, OB/Gyn), as well as ASC billing.  Currently, I am preparing to take my CPC-H, CCS, CCS-P, and CPMA exams all within the next 6 months.
I am ideally looking for a remote coding, local permanent, or a travel position that offers regular time home and allows me to remain in northern Utah.
Please contact me via email and personal message in order to discuss any positions.
I look forward to speaking with you regarding my qualifications and the contributions I can make for your organization.


----------

